# More studio fun



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Was in the studio again yesterday for two more shoots, and im really starting to enjoy myself. All comments welcome....

*1*









*2*









*3*









*4*









*5*









*6*


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay. I must be a dirty old man. NICE CHERRIES:thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

:doublesho The first two pics! Ill take a bite out of those cherries!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Pics look alright mate, the blonde is a bit caked in makeup though, distracts from the pics, and she looks as if she's about to bite his face off canibal stylee in the last one :lol:

Keep em coming though.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

swordjo said:


> she looks as if she's about to bite his face off canibal stylee in the last one :lol:


thats what i was wanting, a shot with attitude


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Damn good photos mate, very impressive.

Well done!!


Gary


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

3 and 5 are the best imo,

6 doesn't do anything for me?

As nice as the cherries are a portrait really needs eye contact unless it has a serious focal point and the cherries just aren't big enough


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Really good pics mate:thumb:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks for the comments



Brazo said:


> 3 and 5 are the best imo,
> 
> 6 doesn't do anything for me?
> 
> As nice as the cherries are a portrait really needs eye contact unless it has a serious focal point and the cherries just aren't big enough


thanks for the comment but i have to disagree about the eye contact, a portrait doesnt even have to feature the face, its just has to capture the character and essance of the person, but maybe thats just me

and as for 6 its part of an assignement im doing at the moment which is to capture mood and feeling and i feel it works


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

John, 3 and 6 are really cool.

Can't buy into the 5 one though. Doesn't tickle me like it does with Brazo

All the same, some good studio work.:thumb:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

cheers, 5's not bad ive shot alot worse but its nowhere near the strongest image above


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

No. 1 is pretty tidy also. Glad you're getting some good time in a studio.

What do the models think of the photos?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

SURFERROSA said:


> Glad you're getting some good time in a studio.
> 
> What do the models think of the photos?


Yea they all like the photos but im never happy i always want to improve, as for the studio i can use it basically whenever i want but only in two hour slots


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Jmax said:


> Yea they all like the photos but im never happy i always want to improve,


That's always a good sign big chap. Bound to get better then.

Looking forward to seeing more of your projects:thumb:

I might even pop in the next time I'm over visiting my sister.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

something about this picture that she makes me melt -


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

lol ill pass that on to her kev


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

please do and my number


----------

